
Einstein: The Negro Question (1946) - notRobot
https://onbeing.org/blog/albert-einsteins-essay-on-racial-bias-in-1946/
======
notRobot
Discussion from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8745540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8745540)

------
randompwd
Very good piece but the wording of the below needs to change as it exonerates
African people and African countries of their massive hand in slavery & the
African slave trade (which existed before Europeans & Arabs touched African
soil & became involved with African slaves)

> Your ancestors dragged these black people from their homes by force;

The reality is their ancestors were already enslaved by their fellow Africans
and were bought at markets. As to whether the Atlantic slave trade drove
demand to a much higher extent - I've read different views on the extent to
which this contributed. Slavery was already massive in West Africa.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slavery_in_Africa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slavery_in_Africa)

Feel free to recommend other resources, as long as it's not just propaganda.

